# Sticky  Good Trader Thread



## jigplums

This thread is to let others know whether another Heresy member has been a good trader. Remember to be honest but not petty.



Updated to include list in OP.

- Serpa.

A:
Apidude
asianavatar
Azkaellon
Azwraith

B:
bitsandkits
beef5570
BigLaw22
BlackAries
Boc

C:
c013
cain the betrayer
Calypson
Concrete Hero
chaplin_magnus
Chocobuncle
Churlton
Crabpuff
cruor angelus silicis

D:
Da Red Paintjob Grot
dandan1350
Deathbringer
DeathKlokk
deathnote
Deneris
Deus Mortis
DivineArchitect
djinn24
Dr.Mercury
Dragblud de scrunka
dressd2kill

E:
eastern barbarian
effigy22
Elchimpster
eldrad36
erick44
Eviltim

F:
fatboy955
fett14622
FireFighterX
flameseeker574
frozenOrb
fynn

G:
Gannam
Gavinthorne
General Panic
Gobbo
gohkm
Gothic
Grumabeth
Grumbledook
Gwmaniac

H:
Hephesto
Hespithe
HIz
Honsu The Half-Breed
Humakt

I:
Icereaver
imm0rtal reaper
Inquesitor-me
Inquisitor Snikch
Inquisitor Varrius
Isao nox

J:
Jace of Ultramar
Jaren
Joehson
jordan_darko
K:
Kalshinko
Kobrakai

L:
LORDEATSALOT
LordMolnar
LOTRCROWN
loyalist42
Luthorharkon
Lybra7

M:
Mabrothrax
MadCowCrazy
Magician847
Marneus Calgar
Marshal Ragnar
MeatShield
Medic Marine
Melsaphim
mgtymouze
Midge913
Might of the Emperor
Moo
Morfangdakka
Mr. Feel Good
murdock129

N:
Nammy
Nay
Neilbatte
NiGhTloRd
nurgles_warrior

O:
Ohiocat110
Ordo
Ork12

P:
Papatenderloin
Pyro Stick
Pevergreen
Phrazer
Piemaster
psycho_tyco

Q:

R:
Raptors8th
Rayza
Roullier10

S:
Sethis
Sieg
Silens
Slaaaaaanesh
Soapdish 
SoupyC
Squeek
Starship Trooper
Steveberenyi
Storm of Iron
strange dude
subtlejoe
Sun Tzu26
Swntzu
Syph

T:
Talos
Tarso
TattooedGreenMan
The Reverend
TheWraithlord
Topham
Travh20
Trigger
tu_shan82

U:
Ultilink
Ultra Marine Fan 1980
Underground Heretic
Undivided_Deviant 
unpredictable chaos

V:
Viscount Vash

W:
Witch King of Angmar
Whiskey
Warlord Imp
warmaster36

X:

Y:
your master

Z:
zxyogi


(Massive thanks to Angelus Censura for alphabetizing the list for me.  

-Serpa)


----------



## jigplums

Thumbs up to frozenOrb for sorting me out with a pair of devourers.


----------



## Viscount Vash

eldrad36 gets kudos for a good swap well done, Hordes of Chaos will keep me reading for a bit,  

Thanks mate.


----------



## eldrad36

ofcourse Viscount Vash ^^ was a great trader, sent fast and exactly to order.

ty


----------



## Viscount Vash

Hephesto is well beyond a good trader he is blooming Great!

Thanks for all the goodies!


----------



## hephesto

Viscount Vash said:


> Hephesto is well beyond a good trader he is blooming Great!
> 
> Thanks for all the goodies!



Thanks, the same is also very true for you!

Glad to be of help, those bits needed a loving home anyway :wink:


----------



## Flam

chaplin_magnus sent me some laspistols for my Genestealer Cult! If that's not alms for the poor, what is? What a swell guy!


----------



## biglaw22

Elchimpster,  Bought some stuff off of me prompt payment


----------



## Elchimpster

biglaw22 said:


> Elchimpster,  Bought some stuff off of me prompt payment


Likewise, BigLaw22 was super prompt and communicative.


----------



## mgtymouze

Likewise what everyone else said about BigLaw22. Superfast shipment to the point of being an overachiever and excellent communication. I would buy from him again anytime. The Dread and figs were packaged well and thoughtfully also.


----------



## biglaw22

mgtymouze, thanks for all of the kind words you are a great person to sell to fast payment and great comunication.


----------



## Gannon

Just wanted to add NiGhTloRd to the batch of good traders. He bought some lascannon bits from me and paid promptly. Good first trading experience here on Heresy, I've dealt with many a sour apples and I gotta say NiGhTloRd is one of the better. Hope they get there soon Phil!


----------



## Rindaris

*LordMolnar*
We discussed a bit over PMs and emails, and finally talked on the phone to make formal arrangements. We made the actual deal over Ebay (as I was paying cash for his items) and he sent the items to be quite hastily once I was able to pay him.


----------



## Hespithe

From personal experience, I'll recommend dealings with these fine Heresy members....

asianavatar
neilbatte
djinn24
loyalist42

Each has been more than pleasant to trade/sell with. No problems with communication and feedback, and no tricks pulled. Now, granted that I would have expected smooth transactions from these members before I started, lol, but I'm oh so happy to find that I was correct!

Cheers guys!


----------



## asianavatar

Hespithe was great, was very accommodating over both the price and the method of payment. Kept me up to date throughout the transaction. Complete pleasant experience. 
Buy stuff from him, he has a lot of stuff to get rid of.


----------



## neilbatte

i'll second that hespithe belongs in the good trader thread even the usually slow american postal system conspired to make him look good


----------



## loyalist42

A third vote for Hesp is in order...extremely pleasent chap; models arrived well before I expected, and no damage.


----------



## gavinthorne

*Kudos where Kudos are due!*

Papatenderloin and I have finalized a handy-dandy deal to both our benefits. Prompt payment appreciated, as is alliteration :biggrin:


----------



## Gannon

Just finished a purchase from Gavinthorne. He was patient and critically understanding. Best trade/buy experience on this site yet!


----------



## Hespithe

A good Shout-Out for Morfangdakka who was not (too) pissed when a toothpick (or 20) that I left in a bitz box sale managed to surprise him when he dove into the box. I actually use them quite regularly, but gave up removing them after drawing a bit of blood myself, lol. Kudos, mate!

And, as ElChimpster has declared that some humble DA Marines are to join the Deathwatch under his command, Kudos must go out to him as well. 

Both good experiences.


----------



## Rindaris

magician847

Did a trade with him. Just received my items yesterday.


----------



## Trigger

Nay is a member I would gladly trade with again.

Minis were well packaged and arrived promptly

Also, Swntzu is a member you can trade in confidence with.


----------



## swntzu

Trigger was true to his word and offered good communication.

I must apologise for my tardiness in payment but I'm sure he understands.


----------



## Djinn24

Hespithe is an awesome trader and very understanding.


----------



## humakt

Swntzu is a good trader. Got exactly what I wanted, and well packaged up.


----------



## erick44

Lybra7 is a good trader gave me everything i needed and asked for and wrapped everything very well A+ thank you


----------



## swntzu

humakt said:


> Swntzu is a good trader. Got exactly what I wanted, and well packaged up.


humakt sent my stuff quickly and kept in touch while doing it. There's nothing worse than having no communication with a trader but fortunately this was not the case here.


----------



## Madmcc

Ultilink is a good trader, paid promptly with excellent communication along the way.

Would definitely do business with again


----------



## LOTRCROWN

Just finnished a sale with Luthorharkon 

very nice guy and fast payer ,fully recommended to everyone


----------



## luthorharkon

*Lotrcrown* gave great service,
Very fast postage and helpful throughout the payment process.
*Strongly* recommended trader.

Alfie


----------



## Churlton

*Trade with The Reverend*

Tops!

A good personal trade, with a chance to chat with a fellow member from the local area.

Items were wholly accurate to description, and excellent communication throughout.

More than happy with the deal. A pleasure. 

+ Rep for The Reverend.

Dave


----------



## Strange Dude

Just completed a great trade with *Joehson* brilliant communication and a good bloke too. Highly reccomended.:good:


----------



## Humanbrain

Just got my stuff from erick44

Fast and complete. In fact the fastest I ever got from Canada.

Would trade again.


----------



## General Panic

Hespithe = 5 star trader, well packaged, prompt, extra bits, highly recomended...


----------



## SteveBerenyi

General Panic is a great trader, paid when he said he would and everything wen through great. thanks man.


----------



## General Panic

Steveberenyi = good trader, patient, stuff sent promptly, would trade again


----------



## LegendX

Calypson is awesome.....felt like I was dealing with someone i've known for a while.

5/5 imo!

shipping was fast and worry free from this dude.

LX


----------



## Vinci76

*Magician847*

Just received mini's from Magician and everything i paid for was sent..... packaged really well and considering its christmas time i recieved everything within 5 days and arrived on chrimbo eve.

i would be more than happy to trade with Magician again.... no probs.

top trader! :good:


----------



## Stella Cadente

good trade with Tarso, quick simple and to the point, model in perfect condition


----------



## EndangeredHuman

Kobrakai

Helpful, friendly and posted them quickly, thanks! :so_happy:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Moo, really quick with postage, and he is really considerate when you have problems sending.

Would reccommend him


----------



## moo

Marneus Calgar and Gothic are both great traders i'd recommend them to anyone. Good communications and both sides are very happy with our deals


----------



## Topham

Id like to state that *beef5570* is a very good trader.

Easy to communicate with Items Spot on with no damage and very quick delivery.

(I Apologise for my length in sending the items to you, but i did let you know why and when ill be sending them)


----------



## beef5570

Topham is good to trade with, no problems
Rob:good:


----------



## Inquisitor Snikch

*Great trade with Dr. Mercury*

Bought some models from Dr. Mercury and everything was great. The models arrived in proper condition, and they were shipped quickly. Excellent trader I would definitely trade with Dr. Mercury again.


----------



## Dr.Mercury

*Great transaction with Inquisitor Snikch*

He bought some stuff from me, payment came in super-fast!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Trade with Travh20. Good trader he hooked me up with more Nids for Orks.:victory:


----------



## Underground Heretic

I would like to formally recommend Jaren as a very good trader. I was unsure as this was my first purchase of GW from a person and not a company, but he answered my questions quickly and even provided pictures. A very polite and amiable person, I would again recommend Jaren as very good trader.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Fast postage.*

neilbatte is a very good trader. I repped him as he sent the army very quickly.


----------



## Baalirock

Icereaver is a great trader. He shipped his goodies to me in very short order, and was very cool to deal with. :mrgreen:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

This Heresy member is an fantastic trader. Undivided_Deviant offered me good prices and very fast delivery and the pieces came in good order. I can't wait to put them together and add them to my army. Watch out guys he provided me with more Daemons to complete my 4 god army muwhaha! Ehem was that out loud? LOL Seriously he was a joy to deal with.:victory:


----------



## neilbatte

Vicount Vash is great to trade with got some good bits all in great condition and with no hassle at all.


----------



## SteveBerenyi

HIz is a good trader. bought some nid bitz from him.

Thanks!


----------



## beef5570

just to let everybody know gohkm is a good and fair trader, highly recommended:clapping:best
Rob


----------



## Concrete Hero

Should have mentioned this _ages_ ago, but Squeek was great to buy from. Sent exceptionally quick and the stuff arrived very well packed and secure


----------



## squeek

Oh forgot about this thread too!  Concrete Hero and Syph were both really easy to deal with when they bought things from me, both paid quickly and kept in contact so it was all nice and simple.


----------



## Syph

squeek, gokhm, fatboy955 (IIRC) and another young chap whose username I'll dig up were all excellent to deal with.


----------



## Gothic

moo definitely he's helped me out alot n my ex gf fallenangel her eldar have got really far now and so has my dark angels army thanks to moo


----------



## Mr.Danvers

I've done a trade with subtlejoe and it turned up in like 2 days special delivery. Couldn't ask for anything better really! So he gets my vote!


----------



## fynn

done a trade with Inquesitor-me last month, and it went really well, comms was great, and the goodies i got from him arrived in good time and well packed

fynn


----------



## gohkm

Beef5570 is an excellent trader. Fast, honest, fair, all round good-guy. He sent stuff to me from the UK to Oz in 4 days - the absolute fastest that I have ever experienced in 10 years of getting stuff from the UK. Sure as hell beats plenty of companies I've dealt with. 

I'd trade with this guy again in a heartbeat. Thanks, Beef5570!


----------



## fynn

ive also just done a trade with subtlejoe, and hes great to deal with, coms are great and he posted my toys yesterday (same time as i posted his) and theyve just arrived in top condition, so joe gets my vote


----------



## SoupyC

Recently completed trades with MeatShield, roullier10, Underground Heretic, and Sieg, and I have to say, all of them were prompt, models well packed, and very up with communication. I would trade with any of them again! Cheers guys!


----------



## Underground Heretic

I will definitely reciprocate to Soupy. He made a very fair offer, shipped the models promptly and was very accommodating. I would recommend him highly.


----------



## tu_shan82

Recently completed a trade with Da Red Paintjob Grot, and recommend him as a good trader. The goods were sent promptly and he packed the sprues well so there were no breakages upon arrival. He even sent me a bonus IG vehicle transfer sheet. Two thumbs up.


----------



## MeatShield

SoupyC is a good trader. He was honest about the condition of the models and had a fine packing job. He's better then ebay to say the least.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

And Indeed, Tu_Shan 82 Paid instantly. Another Thumbs up thingy.


----------



## roullier10

SoupyC was a pleasure to trade with, and i would recomend to everyone that they should use him to trade with
all items well packaged
great comunication
fast delivery overseas
no suprises
10 out of 10


----------



## Pyro Stick

Bought some obliterator bits from moo that i have been after for a while and they arrived the day after he posted them. highly recommended.


----------



## moo

Pyro Stick was good on payment so all in all a good trade  cheers dude


----------



## Strange Dude

Had a great trade with *Fynn* wouldn't hesitate to deal with him again.


----------



## LordMolnar

Just recently finished a trade with TattooedGreenMan. This is one guy who definitely went above and beyond to make sure we were both happy. He was understanding, upfront about any issues he could have had, and above all was honest. I would not hesitate to trade with him again.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

I would also like to add LordMolnar to the Good Trader thread. He told me he was sending me 17 plaguebearers and a "handfull" of Nurglings I ended up with a small box full. Now I have a lot of the little buggers. Enough to finish up my base for Epidemius and still field a boat load of them buggers. He was honest and it was a pleasure to deal with and I would not hesitate to deal with him again.


----------



## Rayza

evil tim
traded loads of eldar for orks 
fast delivery 
great communication


----------



## NurglingStomper

40kempire.com is great!! Just got my Valkyrie, buy from them.


----------



## Mabrothrax

Had a very quick and easy (international) trade with *fett14622*. k:


----------



## Concrete Hero

Both Underground Heretic and Da Red PaintJob Grot were great to deal with.

Frequent contact and prompt shipping *E-Thumbs up*


----------



## fynn

strange dude is a great guy to trade with, will be happy to trade again anytime.

40kempire is also great to deal with as well done a couple of orders with them, the only prob with the scond order was the post office loseing the package, stupid bastards


----------



## fett14622

Had a very quick and easy (international) trade with Mabrothrax :biggrin:

Cheers:victory:



+ rep


----------



## NurglingStomper

Just had an awesome trade with Grumbledook. It was international and not a single problem. Great communication and fast shipping.


----------



## Eviltim

I would like to add Rayza and Moo to this list, with both I have had good communication throughout the trade process, and good delivery as well.


----------



## moo

Great trade with Eviltim, next day delivery practically with interestingly amusing choice of packaging but was packed really well and had constant updates on agreements etc. A perfect trade in my eyes. + rep my friend.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Concrete Hero should be added.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Thanks and recommendations for Roullier10 awesome communications super fast postage and just brill i have to admit better than me  awesome trade many thanks


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Would like to add Deneris to this list. I just sold a bunch of my bugs to him. Payment was prompt (even though I had to wait a while because of Paypal). He was fast, honest and great communications. Would not hesitate to trade or sell to him again.:victory:


----------



## fynn

just done a trade with korbraki, great comms all the time, will trade with him again


----------



## roullier10

I traded with Dragblud de scrunka, it was a great trade, fantastic communication, fast delivery, no problems at all


----------



## Deneris

TattooedGreenMan said:


> Would like to add Deneris to this list. I just sold a bunch of my bugs to him. Payment was prompt (even though I had to wait a while because of Paypal). He was fast, honest and great communications. Would not hesitate to trade or sell to him again.:victory:



...And I'd like to add TattooedGreenMan to the list; He kept in constant contact, was easy to reach and was VERY helpful. His packaging skills are also quite good, and a large box of nids arrived intact despite facing both the US and Canadian postal services. Kudos to him, and I'd be MORE than willing to work with him in the future. k:


----------



## NurglingStomper

I would like to add Azwraith to this list. He sent me a pack of bits. Very prompt, very fast. I'm in the States, he's in Aussieland and he STILL sent them faster than some priority shipping stuff. Excellent man, excellent.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Even though rayza is already on here i would like to say he is excellent it took less than a day to trade


----------



## Rayza

Dragblud da scrunka is great trader fast delivery great communication


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Just dealt with kobrakai, and it was an absolout pleasure. We made a deal quickly and he promtly made me an offer. He was alo quick to ship the goods. Thouroughly reccommend


----------



## Concrete Hero

Strange Dude is a good trader! Sent the money fast and kept in regular contact throughout


----------



## MeatShield

Soapdish and I just completed a trade and he delivered what was promised. Feel free to trade with him.


----------



## pevergreen

eviltim, as a good trusting person does, sent before my payment had cleared. He was rewarded with payment and I was rewarded with my looovely codex and minis.

Thank you.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Just thought I'd thank TattooedGreenMan for his nice service. Everything showed up fast and was perfect. Now I have more SM, and got rid of my extra chaos stuff! :victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Inquisitor Varrius is a pleasure to trade with. I was looking for old school Bloodletters and he took the last of my AoBR SMs off my hands and sent me a LOC as well because I was sending him so much. He also posted the minis as soon as the deal was made. Great trader will trade with him again in a heartbeat. :victory:k::good:


----------



## pevergreen

imm0rtal reaper was a great person to trade with. :victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

As was pevergreen


----------



## Concrete Hero

I made an Order with Dark Art Miniatures recently and received my bases today.

They have very low prices, ship quickly and the product itself is beautifully detailed, I'd recommended them to anyone!


----------



## Underground Heretic

I recently traded with Imortal Reaper. He was very courteous and prompt. I look forward to trading with him in the future.


----------



## StrixStruma

+1 to Sun Tzu26. Traded me 10 Howling Banshess and 5 Swooping hawks for 5 Terminators and a Tactical Squad.


:good:


----------



## Concrete Hero

Ork12 (I know he currently has a number of sale threads on the go) Is definitely worth trading with.

Keeps in frequent contact and is very easy to communicate with. Also ships incredibly quickly! +Rep


----------



## SoapDish

MeatShield, good trader


----------



## Eviltim

Just completed a good International Trade with Ordo, Good Communication, And Good quality of product, well worth trading with!

-=EvilTim


----------



## pevergreen

warlord imp was a great guy to trade with!

Everything is looovely. *spends next few hours playing with magnatised devestators*

stick on...stick off...


----------



## Warlord Imp

pevergreen said:


> warlord imp was a great guy to trade with!
> 
> Everything is looovely. *spends next few hours playing with magnatised devestators*
> 
> stick on...stick off...


Glad to be of service. Pevergreen was quick to reply and easy to work with. I hope to have fun with your new figures!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

roullier10 just hooked me up with a load of bits. We can to a deal quickly and the items arrived very promptly. Highly reccomended


----------



## morfangdakka

Good trade with flameseeker574 

He is great person to trade with and was even patient with me when I forgot to include the bases to all the models. Really nice person to trade with.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Underground Heretic said:


> I recently traded with Imortal Reaper. He was very courteous and prompt. I look forward to trading with him in the future.


Underground Heretic was also a plesure to trade with. Thanks to him I have another finished army purchased

I'd also like to reccommend humakt. He sent the items before he even gave me a payment address. Great guy, good to trade with


----------



## Concrete Hero

Trigger was fantastic to deal with.

Sent the items unbelievably quickly and the packaging was extraordinarily thorough and safe. Will definitely trade with again


----------



## c013

*Chocobuncle Great trader*

Chocobuncle was and awsome trader fast and easy, within 1 day infact the trade was made... awsome trader i would recommend trading with him!:victory:


----------



## Chocobuncle

*c013 Awesome trader*

Like c013 said the trade went very smoothly and very fast, took 1 day to trade, and I am really happy. Very good trader +rep for him


----------



## Chocobuncle

*BlackAries good*

BlackAries was a good trader, met in person at the nearby GW store and traded, was very nice and a good person.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

jordan_darko was great to trade with. His stuff got here fast (considering it came all the way from UK) and was exactly as described. Definitely worth trading again.


----------



## TerranRaida

gwmaniac is a fantastic trader, everything showed up and was well packaged. would definitely do business with him again!

a+!


----------



## Red Corsairs

*pevergreen* is a great trader. Made my first ever trade through Heresy with him and the miniatures arrived very quickly especially considering the fact it came from the other side of the world, and in the exact condition stated .

Thanks for a great Trade!


----------



## fynn

Pevergreen is also a good buyer, he brought a limited ed mini from me, and paid promptly, and very good comms though out (even if he is an ausie.........lol)
will happly trade again

fynn


----------



## jordan_darko

Inquisitor Varrius was a great trader, I as very surprised how fast the bitz got here considering they came all the way from canada and there were very safely packaged highly reccomended trader would definetly trade again.


----------



## Churlton

Nammy was great for his SoB sale.
Securely packed and descripted.
A1.


----------



## nammy

Churlton was an awsome buyer, very friendly and honest, great communcation, he can buy from me any day  heck he can even buy me if he wants  haha!

Cheers!


----------



## fynn

Nammy was great to trade with, great comms (with humour) the toys where well packed, only let donw was the damm post office, as always.......lol


----------



## talisapien

*nammy*

IMHO nammy is a stand up trader.

we conducted the sale through ebay and everything went perfect

this guy is ok in my book


----------



## Emp.

Gobbo was great and very easy to trade with. Both our first times, we traded overseas, USA to England. Everything went smooth. We learned Royal Post is a day faster than the U.S. post


----------



## Concrete Hero

One again Trigger deserves honourable mention.

Speedy delivery and very well packaged, +Rep!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

FYNN is a good trader prompt and communicative  wud recommend


----------



## Gothic

nay is a good trader he's helped me out with orks completely :grin:


----------



## fynn

just completed a trade with nay, and it went nice and smoothly, will be tradeing with him again (when i have bitz he wants that is...........lol)


----------



## jaren

Just got my 2 drop-pods from Gannam! great trader!


----------



## Chocobuncle

Traded with gwmaniac again

Great Trader


----------



## gannam

jaren said:


> Just got my 2 drop-pods from Gannam! great trader!


I got my stuff from Jaren tonight. Fast, easy, provided tracking number. Awesome.


----------



## gwmaniac

Chocobuncle is a great trader, perhaps one of most patient traders I've known, he waited several weeks for one of our trades that I took a while to get to as a result of a ridiculously busy life of school and sports. 

I'd recommend anyone to trade with him. =]


----------



## slaaaaaanesh

Bought some Necrons from Concrete Hero. Great service and communication, thanks again.

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## Concrete Hero

I'd like to chime in and say Slaaaaaanesh was very good to deal with, easy and frequent communication and overall a good experience

Same goes for Jaren!

Would definitely trade with both of these again


----------



## jaren

got my stuff from concrete hero today, very quick service for living across the pond.

THANK YOU!


----------



## magician847

Just got some stuff from Churlton, a swift trade, all as described, with a few extras thrown in too. fast postage despite a postal strike!

He's defo a good trader.

EDIT: along with Roullier10 who I received stuff from this morning, very swift, just as described, would trade again.

M


----------



## Churlton

*Magician847*

Even withthe lottery that is the UK postal system, I got my stuff from Mag, as described and well packed.

Definitely trade again, thanks Mag
+ rep


----------



## Talos

Would like to put Kobrakai forward as a good trader. Just brought a rhino and a large amount of SM bits of him. Had great communation, sent alot of pms which is always good.
I got it the day after he posted it and everything was packaged well with no breakage.
Would definitely buy off him again.


----------



## talisapien

Gobbo is a great trader. He swapped me some SoB's for a few SM's i had laying around. He is great with the communication even with a 7 hour time difference and conflicting schedules. I would recommend trading with him any time.


----------



## moo

deathbringer is a great trader, he was easy to talk and communicate with and very professional about everything. A very positive and understanding trader, highly recommended. k:


----------



## deathbringer

Yup i would like to recommend moo
Ignore the stuff in the bad trader thread
he was prompt efficient and provided a tracking number
Great service and would recommend to anyone


----------



## 18827

got my ork bits from sethis, very good trader, very fast took::so_happy:


----------



## melsaphim

I would like to forward Gothic as a good trader. We recently completed a Skink for CSM trade and he was communicative throughout the entire process and his items arrived within 2 days of sending, all in perfect condition.

Thanks Gothic


----------



## Gothic

I would like to forward Melsaphim as he said we completed a trade recently, for his first time trading experience there was no problem at all.

Thanks Melsaphim


----------



## Ordo

I would like to put Raptors8th up for a good trader he is easy to work with and flexible on shipping dates due too weather I could not ship on specefied day and he was easily acknoledable and send amazing products.
Ordo


----------



## Azwraith

*Witch King of Angmar*

hello!

witch king of angmar is a good trader prompt easy to deal with great communicator

only maybe ask for some extra packaging i.e bubble wrap besides that perfect!


----------



## fatboy955

Deus Mortis is a very good trader, prompt and nicly packaged:victory:


----------



## Churlton

*DeathKlokk*

An excellent trader, many thanks for a pleasurable exchange.
Well packaged and prompt (even with Trans-Atlantic snail-mail).


----------



## khorneflake

Azwraith was a great trader, threw in some bits and bobs like an OOP standard bearer, and was pretty quick from WA


----------



## Sethis

Thought I'd send a shout-out to imm0rtal reaper here, item arrived 2 days after I paid, and was exactly as described. Only problem was that a part of it had broken off in the post, but that's not his fault!


----------



## fynn

ive just had a nother good trade with Nay, good comms and fast turn around, be more than happy to trade with him anytime


----------



## nay

thanks fynn.
enjoyed trading with fynn. good communication and items as decribe willing to trade with him agin


----------



## fynn

ahh you see how he falls in to my cunning trap, soon i will own his soul............opps sorry got carried away then (by the men in white coats too).
any time kev, any time, always good to trade with you


----------



## Deus Mortis

Fatboy955 is a really good trader. Always ships ASAP and everything is in the condition he describes it as being in!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

I'd like to thank Witch King of Angmar for both trading efficiently and fairly with me, and for putting up with my disorganized brain. Thank you!


----------



## LORDEATSALOT

imm0rtal reaper. Shipped international, even though knew I would have delays. Good all around guy, even gave me some pointers on tactics. Same name as well!!! good job dude. (or mate or whatever you wanna say)


----------



## Underground Heretic

Yet another good trade with Immortal Reaper. He was courteous, prompt and willing to wait while I assembled a group order. Would very much recommend trading with him in the future.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

LORDEATSALOT said:


> imm0rtal reaper. Shipped international, even though knew I would have delays. Good all around guy, even gave me some pointers on tactics. Same name as well!!! good job dude. (or mate or whatever you wanna say)


I'll shoot a reccomendation right back at ya :biggrin: LORDEATSALOT's communication was great, and he was a pleasure to do business with.



Underground Heretic said:


> Yet another good trade with Immortal Reaper. He was courteous, prompt and willing to wait while I assembled a group order. Would very much recommend trading with him in the future.


Underground Heretic was once again a great trader, extremly prompt payment and a gent as always.

Look forward to trading with both of you again.


----------



## Yousei

your master - just had a trade for a wide selection of nids. Thanks!


----------



## moo

I want to thank Concrete Hero for his trade, he was very understanding and patient. Extremely professional and easy to talk to about everything.


----------



## Medic Marine

fett14622 it a stellar trader with quick shipping and solid packaging of his models. Look forward to another trade in the future. Quality job. :victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

*Daemons For Elves*

I set up a trade with Ordo for some of my Daemons for some of his Wood Elves. The package was sent two days ago and I got it today. The army was in the condition that he told me it was in and I was very happy with the trade and would be happy to trade with him again. Anyone who trades with this person would be very happy with the transaction. Happy gaming.:victory:


----------



## Ordo

I have to say I just traded with TattooedGreenMan and he was very to the point.We got our trade and everything completed in just a few days.All parts were there and the packaging was great.I would be happy to have future transactions with this guy.
Thanks,
Ordo


----------



## fynn

just brought a stompa (big mek) from the master, good clean deal, good coms and very quik delivery, he sent the stompa via royal mail yesterday, and it arrived today in good condition.
be happy to deal with him again


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Good Trade*

Thanks to *your master* for a good trade on mega nobs. kopters and bikes.

There was some trouble with my PayPal account as somebody had recently tried to hack it but _your master_ was very understanding and patient while I got my account sorted out so I could pay him.

+Rep for the patience, thanks once again.


----------



## unpredictable chaos

Sethis is a good trader I had to delay my sending due to work and he did'nt mind, sent my things on monday and got my package on weds v.good if he offers you a trade you SHOULD take it well packaged models.


----------



## Sethis

And vice versa, a recommendation from me for anyone looking to trade with unpredictable chaos. He was happy to send first, and did so promptly with all items being as described in his thread. Good trade! k:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hey, just completed a trade with Ordo. Very good trader. Sent pretty much as described, but I'm putting the missing arm down and back pack down to international shipping. Very trust worthy! Good trader for sure.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

nurgles_warrior is a good trader, quick transaction and was happy with the trade. Very trustworthy.


----------



## nurgles_warrior

marneus calgar, very good trader, good quality of models and easy transaction, very pleased with model in the end


----------



## murdock129

unpredictable chaos: Very prompt payment and good communication, a pleasure doing buisness with

fynn: Also amazing communication, was able to pick up in person. Highly recommended. A+++


----------



## unpredictable chaos

murdock129 good seller fast delivery pleased to do business


----------



## unpredictable chaos

[email protected] v.good trader very paitent as my bank was playing up not letting put money on my card etc. but didn't get angry USE THIS member if you want to trade/buy things very trustworthy.

Can only apologize for the bank delaying my paments so once again sorry (hopefully I wont have any more trouble with them!)


----------



## dandan1350

no probs credits to unpredictable chaos for being my first trader and paying early then he said at beginning


----------



## Marneus Calgar

effigy22 is a great trader, bit of a hiccup on his end, but that was no problem for him! Also really thought of me travelling, would very much say that he is a great trader.

Also, Medic Marine is also a good trader, quick payment, and very helpful and patient. Damn Volcanoes...


----------



## dandan1350

rep to fynn for giving it to me straight up if you have the luxury of trading with him suggest you take it thanks fynn for being straight up


----------



## fett14622

[email protected], great trader:biggrin:


----------



## dandan1350

fett brilliant trader if you're trading with him you have no problem


----------



## fynn

cheers dandan, your a good bloke m8


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Dealt with Phrazer today, was a great pleasure. We settled on a deal quickly and he paid very promptly. A++


----------



## Eviltim

Have dealt with "Honsu The Half-Breed" and am impressed with strong communication and rapid dispatch of items, defo a thumbs up.


----------



## Honsu The Half-Breed

Ditto With Eviltim items as described, quick dispatch all-round pleasure to do business with.


----------



## khorneflake

Azwraith is a great trader, if a bit pricy to ship to. I know we traded a while ago, but i felt like i didnt give him proper recognition.


----------



## neilbatte

Just had a good trade with dandan1350, posted quickly and well packed cheers mate.


----------



## Underground Heretic

I would wholeheartedly like to put forward Witch King of Angmar's name as a very good trader. The only difficulties that occurred with our trade were either due to circumstances out of his control or due to my suspicion and lack of faith after getting ripped off by Englhockey. Witch King of Angmar was willing to put up with my rudeness and in fact decided to throw in an amazingly painted extra model as compensation for a delay caused by an injury to his person. An outstanding trader for his toleration of my poor etiquette and his own outstanding etiquette. Ladies and Gentlemen, please trade with the Witch King of Angmar.


----------



## dandan1350

dito neilbatte traded a gk force came with more then i expected! trade with him!


----------



## nocturnalK

i just bought a case of cruor angelus silicis and the service was great... arranged to buy yesterday and received today


----------



## Stella Cadente

good trade with cruor angelus silicis


----------



## ownzu

thanks to talos for my new rhino,razorback,assault squad and chaplain, came within a day of posting


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Shout out to "eastern barbarian" for a smooth transaction. Highly recommended!


----------



## Bodhi

Just wanted to say that "TheReverend" is a great guy to trade with. Thanks for the zerkers!


----------



## Codex Todd

Thanks to fynn for sorting me out with some Arco-Flagllents!
No trouble, and very fast delivery :victory:


----------



## piemaster

imm0rtal reaper and warmaster 36 are both excellent traders. I bought off these guys and they shipped speedily, engaged in excellent communication and packaged my items very well to protect against damage.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

piemaster said:


> imm0rtal reaper and warmaster 36 are both excellent traders. I bought off these guys and they shipped speedily, engaged in excellent communication and packaged my items very well to protect against damage.


Shout out to Pie who paid quickly and was very understanding as I moved house. Hope to trade again soon.


----------



## gundamboy195

Thanks to Ordo on the Awesome trade.


----------



## Ordo

Anytime just gald the models went to a good home
Ordo


----------



## Storm of Iron

Thanks Sethis I came back to the UK to find the package waiting for me, very weel packaged and thanks for waiting for me to get paid from work instead of just selling them to someone else whom could have paid that same week.

SoI


----------



## Sethis

Ditto for Storm of Iron who paid without prompting and was great with communication.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

AMAZING shout out to zxyogi and gothic who both hooked me up with a bunch of free bits and even covered the postage.

Awesome dudes!


----------



## Edges

Quick thanks to TheWraithlord for an easy time with my first trade. Would trade again!


----------



## Sethis

Good Trade from Strange Dude, models well packed and extremely reasonable prices.


----------



## Starship Trooper

I'd like to let evey one know that *Marshal Ragnar* is a better then Good trader. He worked well and communicated well. Shipped very well and did every thing you would want from some one you trade with online.

Thank you MR!


----------



## Storm of Iron

Good trade with Cain the Betrayer, I recieved the models a few weeks ago very fair prices and well packaged. Would have replied earlier but have had internet problems, concerning the lack of it.

SoI


----------



## ohiocat110

Good trade with *Midge913*. k:

Good communication, items arrived quickly and as promised.


----------



## Jason_Swain

thumbs up for Isao nox quick responses and great bargains. shipped through ups so was quick and all models came in one piece!


----------



## Midge913

Good trade with Ohiocat110:good:

Excellent communtication. Items arrived promptly, well packed, and in good condition.


----------



## fynn

Just done a deal with Vash, great coms and no messing, will be happy to trade with him again


----------



## Viscount Vash

Fynn is a great forum member to trade with.

Items as described (Mint), sent swiftly and well packaged. Pleasure to deal with via good comms.



@fynn; oh yes the night was epic and the hangover biblical, cheers for the trade.


----------



## Kalshinko

Marshal Ragnar good trade. Very neatly packed.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Kalshinko is a good trader and I woiuld not hesitate to trade with him again. 

Fast shipping, excellent coms


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Starship Trooper is an A+++ trader. Fast shipping and great packaging! Also has good deals! If he has something that you are looking for, he's your man!!


----------



## Angelus Censura

Marshal Ragnar - great communication, and extremely fast in getting the bits to me. Packaging was perfect and everything that arrived was exactly as agreed upon.


----------



## Vaz

Talos - easy to talk with, and only a lack of communication on my part due to current situations hampered the matter. Model in excellent condition aside from listed defects; would certainly deal with him =).


----------



## Aramoro

I completed a trade/purchase from Flynn, straight forward, fast and everything as advertised. No problems at all.


----------



## Midge913

*Might of the Emperor* and I did a model exchange and everything was easy gonig and straight forward. Models in listed condition. Would definitely trade with him again.


----------



## Bvajen

Completed a trade with *Whiskey*. He responded to messages quickly and kept me informed of the status of shipping the package at all times (since it was a bank holiday), even sending me a text once they had been shipped. They arrived at my flat they very next day. Models were the condition listed with some even exceeding it. All around a great experience and I'd definitely trade with him again.


----------



## Zodd

Have just recieved a shipment from Bits & Kits. Fast, correct and with some extras in the package. By a total fluke, one of the extra bits was one I had forgot to order :shok:
B&K must be a refugee from The Black Ships or he has developed a 6th sense because of all the Donkey beating


----------



## dressd2kill

*Mr. Feels Good Great Trade*

Thank you Alex for a great trade


----------



## Mr. Feel Good

*Great Trade*

Dressed2kill made an awesome trade with me, the item was in great condition and shipping was fast. It was a pleasure making a trade with you!


----------



## Djinn24

Apidude and FireFighterX are both great traders.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

A shout out to DivineArchitect for his first trade. Things went as smooth as can be. Thoroughly recommend!


----------



## Deus Mortis

Have traded with *[email protected]* at least twice now and have nothing but good things to say about him. Packages were sent quickly and was always in the condition described. Very highly recommended!


----------



## dandan1350

*dues mortis* Brilliant trading, quick response and is generally amazing! Like he said highly recommended


----------



## Eviltim

Thumbs up to gothic for This trade.


----------



## Gothic

Shout out for eviltim we completed a recent trade we was both very happy with our trade good communication aswell. Thank you tim.

Gothic


----------



## dressd2kill

wanted to post a good trade for Jace of Ultramar a new member that was awesome in getting me started on a new army of green skinned goodness Id trade with him anytime


----------



## dressd2kill

*another great trade*

just wanted to post a positive for another great trade sold a LRC to Ultra Marine Fan 1980 he was great to work with


----------



## Sethis

Another good trade from Gothic - fast postage, no problems.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Great trade with dressd2kill awesome trader!


----------



## Gothic

Shout out for vash I have recently completed a trade with him got the stuff this morning excellent said he'll post it friday and he did and arrived this morning thanks vash (viscount vash if anyone wondered who it was)


----------



## Viscount Vash

Due to the unique way the British Postal service works I have had to wait to post this in here.
(Two parcels posted at once arriving two working days apart.)

Gothic (see previous post in this thread) is an awesome trade partner.

Excellent communication, sent the items promptly and well packaged.

Thank you very much Gothic, + rep on the way.


----------



## Gothic

Shout out to Sethis (sorry sethis i got distracted by other things) we completed a trade for termis for fire dragons they arrived quickly and comms all the way through it thanks sethis.


----------



## Doelago

Even though we did not trade via Heresy, I would like to inform you all that *MadCowCrazy* is a good trader.  

Good packaging, along with fast and safe delivery.


----------



## Gothic

Shout out to deathnote, we recently completed a trade, he posted it promptly.

very well packaged and quick and safe delivery.


----------



## Midge913

Give a good recommendation to Dressd2kill. Good communication, very fast turn around, excellent trader. Would trade with him again.


----------



## dressd2kill

A great trade with Midge913 went way above and beyond a true asset to the sight Ill trade with him anytime.


----------



## Wolfbane

Shout out to Crabpuff, who I have just had two deals with. Fast delivery on the first. Even faster payment on the second.
Nice bloke, highly recommended! :victory:


----------



## Midge913

Good trade reference for Boc. Fast shipping and excellent communication. I would definitely recommend trading with him and I will do so again in the future if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Psycho_Tyco

Want to give a shout to dandan1350, good Communication, we were sort of quick with what we wanted to trade  and his parcel arrived in Excellent Condition and well packaged, + rep for him!

i would recommend him as a good Trader.


----------



## dandan1350

How could i forget! THANKS for the great trade psycho_tyco 

Also Gothic, awesome and fast

Overall to solid traders, fast and easy.


----------



## neilbatte

Don't know if this is the right place but I clicked on the Wayland games links and got both a good deal and rapid delivery even with christmas postage services.


----------



## Rhino 88

BIG SHOUT OUT ! 
would like to defiantly mention "Grumabeth" for his all round excellent sell to me.

Not only was Communication flawless,safely packed, and quickly dispatched. He went the extra mile by even putting a tracking number on the package (very reassuring.) 

models were lovely...and arrived around 730am this morning....

Many thanks

Rhino
(+ REP)
WILL do business again if provable...


----------



## neilbatte

I'd like to add Gothic as a good trader for a quick and easy trade.
cheers mate.


----------



## Silens

I second that for Gothic being a good trader.


----------



## Gothic

I'd like to put a shout out too all 3 of these people- Silens, Neilbatte and Grumabeth. All Excellents traders, fast delivery and very well packaged.

Thank you guys

Gothic


----------



## Serpion5

Guys, I have edited the OP to include a list of all those posted in the thread so far for convenience. 

I will add to the list as new names are added, but by all means the asspatting is welcome to continue. :biggrin:


----------



## Ratvan

I'd like to mention The_One he has been very patient and understanding through out the discussion and trade. UK to USA shipping is slow


----------



## The_One

Ratvan said:


> I'd like to mention The_One he has been very patient and understanding through out the discussion and trade. UK to USA shipping is slow


And on that same note, Ratvan was a great person to deal with! Communication was constant and kept me updated with when he shipped, etc.
+rep for sure


----------



## Gombol

Credit for Gothic. Did next day delivery and a tracking number (I did the same.) and received this morning. Got all of 'em and would reccomend any day. =)


----------



## Gothic

Shout out for gombol well packaged, fast delivery and tracking number, would recommend.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

I just thought I'd add top this, there all Ebay sellers but there damn good in my opinion;

From_Fire_And_Flames, 36" of greenstuff for less than a tenna!

Dicky5050, 50 neodynim magnets for £3 (i think and they are good)

Troll Trader, lots of stuff at a good price

If i can think of any more i'll put them up


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

stevey193 is a good un  good communication and everything went alright  chuffed to bitz with the model!


----------



## Gothic

I'd like to give a shout out for sethis even though I was majorly delayed to post due to RL he had the patience to wait. We both posted at the same time and I received very quickly and well packaged, thanks sethis.

(500th post)


----------



## Marneus Calgar

VaUgHaNy86 is a great trader, bought the item on eBay after I got given a second chance. I paid and he sent out the day after, fast delivery and great communication


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

greyfoxuk is a good spud! keeping in communication and good delivery speed etc !


----------



## greyfoxuk

dragblud: fast payment, good communication. Would recommend


----------



## Storm of Iron

Dragblud: extremely good comms. fast delivery posterd yesterday, arrived today (only my lazy step brother couldn't be bothered to get out of bed to sign for the parcel :angry: )

Pleasure to buy models from, looking forward to future trades. 

SoI


----------



## Turnip86

imm0rtal reaper. I know he's already listed but just reiterating the point  

Really smooth transaction and the models even arrived in a manic box (from his billions of skellies i guess ) so not only well protected but also gives me more storage space!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Turnip86 said:


> imm0rtal reaper. I know he's already listed but just reiterating the point
> 
> Really smooth transaction and the models even arrived in a manic box (from his billions of skellies i guess ) so not only well protected but also gives me more storage space!


I live to serve  And nids tend to have lots of pokey bits so my usual toilet paper methods may have fallen short 

Gotta give props to Turnip and Sethis, both had great communication and paid promptly. Just what uncle reaper likes (someone, somewhere will read that wrong and I'll end up in prison. . . )


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Storm of Iron said:


> Dragblud: extremely good comms. fast delivery posterd yesterday, arrived today (only my lazy step brother couldn't be bothered to get out of bed to sign for the parcel :angry: )
> 
> Pleasure to buy models from, looking forward to future trades.
> 
> SoI


Likewise on the comms its been a pleasure and would do it again...and again


----------



## Sethis

Another flawless sale from imm0rtal reaper. No problems, done in under three days from PM to arrival.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Sethis said:


> Another flawless sale from imm0rtal reaper. No problems, done in under three days from PM to arrival.


This guy, someone get him some laurels for his heroic buying!


----------



## Sethis

Unusual I know, but thought I'd throw a post in here recommending Gifts For Geeks - order arrived in 6 days compared to a similar order from Wayland that took 12 days, and that was using the cheapest possible delivery option. I know where I'm going from now on! Sure Wayland is a few pence cheaper, but for half the delivery time? I don't mind.


----------



## wanderingblade

I'd like to add Uilleam to the list after a lovely SW army arrived on my doorstep courtesy of him, his flexibility and willingness to chase around after the cheapest postage option for me. The man's a gent.


----------



## Captain_Obvious

I'd like to make a big shoutout to Gothic for his parcel, it arrived quickly given Christmas delays etc, and it was in perfect Condition!! You can trust this guy with trades, fantastic.


----------



## Gothic

I'd like to give a shout out to Captain_Obvious arrived quickly even with Christmas delays and in good condition, this guy is excellent and trustworthy.

Gothic


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

A shout to the guy above me Gothic, very good communications, Excellent postage and no problems. Lots of others commended him already so I am just adding to the pile .

Another note what about an award for good trading? just an idea


----------



## Gothic

Shout out to the above dragblud da skrunka excellent communications and good condition models.


----------



## Sworn Radical

Can highly recommend the user _Comrade_.

Excellent transaction - a pleasure to do business with !


----------



## Tim/Steve

Traded with Hewbear, good communication and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## SilverTabby

I would like to add Charandris to the list of good traders.

From start to finish communication was good, and everything arrived as promised. Thanks!


----------



## RedInventor

I bought a Warhound from Ordo. Easy to talk to and work things out with and a steal of a deal, definitely reccomend!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Bought High elves stuff from TomxJ went smooth and comms were perfect!


----------



## TomxJ

Dragblud da scrunka Bought some high elves off me. Everything went super smooth.


----------



## Drohar

Bought bits from Dark_Apostle_XVII, good service all-round.:good:


----------



## crazysaneman

I bought some terrain pieces (GW Moon Craters) from empirespy. Extremely pleasant to work with and a quick deal completed.


----------



## Haskanael

shout out for GrimzagGorwazza, clear and quick communication. great to trade with.


----------



## Haskanael

another shout out to morfangdakka, great communication, and a fair dealer. 
I gues orks just make for good traders


----------



## Revokation

kwhite5 - Reliable Seller !!! Received some books from him well-packed and as described - thanks!


----------

